# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  what have i dug up? old water retention pit??

## melton2

hey guys,
i was excavating the footings for a brick fence and the excavator uncovered a large pit in the front yard. 
can anyone enlighten me on what it is? the pit is the size of the red outline. 
the old downpipes didnt connect to it as they were connected straight to the road kerb.  
there is water in it, about 100mm deep, but that could have been from all the rain we have had of late.

----------


## NRB

Could it be an old septic tank?

----------


## David.Elliott

Old leach drain? Is the water a bit stinky? That said it seems to be close to the road/path.  Is it at the front of the property?
The used to be constructed of bricks, with gaps between. Then there were the concrete interlocking blocks. Now there are plastic gridded frames that you place cloth over...
The septic tank water goes into it and "leaches" into the surrounding soil.
Often times they collapse in, as did the one at my house...
Or it could be a stormwater drain...

----------


## johnc

Given where it is I'd opt for storm water, shove a hose in the pit and see if anything flows through the gutter outlet on the road.

----------


## melton2

thanks for the replies.. 
the water is clean, without smell.
its located at the front boundary.
its not a septic tank.
the walls are just lined with bricks, the base being soil. 
i ran the hose for about 5 minutes, it slowly filled up and just sat there, so its not connected to the gutter outlet on the road. 
ill dig it up tomorrow and see what gets uncovered....

----------


## mudbrick

What was covering the top of it?
pet cemetery?
ask the oldest neighbour you have

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Looks like an old arch drain for storm water. Would've been disconnected when they curved and guttered....sadly.

----------


## Marc

Storm water pit

----------


## toooldforthis

it is the beginning of your new vehicle inspection pit

----------

